# Festival of Flight



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2010)

G'day guys, just got back from this years Festival of flight. Another great event with some very interesting aircraft.
First up - T-28..


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2010)

The always impressive DH 84 Dragon


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2010)

CAC Winjeel


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2010)

Nanchangs


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent photos...and that DH 84 Dragon...? What a great looking aircraft! Thnaks for posting.
Derek


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Derek. Up next is a Piper cub painted up as an example used by the RAAF in New Guinea.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice, and I love the Dragon!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks mate. It is a beautiful aircraft isn't it. We all know what this next one is..8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2010)

I really like the Avenger Wildcat! Geat shots to!!!! Looks like it was a great show!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Aaron, it is a great little event mate. Up next is two T-6's.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 1, 2010)

..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2010)

The next to the last shot in the first set of T-6s is EXCELLENT.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like you had a lot of fun at that show !. Thanks for posting your pic's, got some real beauts there


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Aaron! and Gary these next shots are for you mate


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Geedee (Sep 3, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Gary these next shots are for you mate



Stop it !!!....I'm off for a cold shower


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2010)

Some great shots there Andy. The hills make a dramatic backdrop to the airborne shots - brilliant!
Got to agree about the DH Dragon, that, and the later Rapide, are beautiful old buses.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2010)

Good shots!


----------

